

A Tale of Two Remote Companies - philip1209
http://www.brouhaha.io/tale-of-two-remote-companies/

======
j1z0
I have a software consulting firm in Malaysia and we use google hangouts,
Skype, GitHub, and a cloud hosted CI setup to run all of our projects. We have
a team that spans from south america to Australia and it works fantastically
well.

The key for us is our daily SCRUM meetings, always on Skype chat room and a
rule that everybody must commit and push something at least once a day.

This works beautifully for us and the people that we work with often really
enjoy the experience. Also since we span time zones we have a couple Brazilian
developers that work while the rest of us are asleep (but they do show up for
the daily SCRUM meetings). This actually turns out to be really helpful
sometimes when we have a hard deadline as we can effectively work round the
clock.

For our company remote working is the only way to go.

